
A conference calendar for people in tech - kimgoulb
http://www.confercal.com
======
carlosipe
It would be great to have a filter by continent. Travel within Europe is
really cheap and it makes tons of sense to look for conferences in
Spain/Italy/France/Germany/etc at the same time

~~~
kimgoulb
you can currently filter by country actually!

